# Abeer Delta



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I am looking for some info on ABEER DELTA, photographed in Newhaven in June 1980.

I have her build and history from Miramar, but am missing information on her disposal, date and location.

I believe as Abeer Delta she was under the Egyptian flag, does anybody know her owners ?

In the pic she has been modified possibly for a film, especially around the funnel and after deckhouse, does anybody know anything more about that ?

When the pic is enlarged, her funnel has a letter 'K' welded on.

Many thanks for your assistance ...

Cheers

Andy


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks like an old Kelly boat to me


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

From the Sunderland Datapage
http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected]/sunderland10.html#steyning
A cargo ship. 73.8 metres long, speed 10 1/2 knots. Built for Stephenson, Clarke & Co, of London. Sold 1971 to John Kelly Ltd., of Belfast, & renamed Ballywalter. Sold 1979 to Oldham Bros., of Liverpool, & renamed Sallywalter. Sold 1979 or 1980 to Delta Marine Trading Co., of Egypt. & renamed Abeer Delta. No later data. But it would seem to have met the end in 1990.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for this Ian, it's the disposal data that I am really interested in now to complete my slide record.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I thought I'd repost this considering it's nearly 2 years since the original query went out; there have been a number new members joining SN since then so someone may know what eventually happened to her.

I believe she was used in some scenes in Raiders of The Lost Ark filmed in La Rochelle in the 1980's, but that's the sum total of my knowledge increase since 2008.

If anybody can shed any more light on her fate after being sold to the Egyptians in 1979/80, I would like to know.

Many Thanks ...


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Andysk,From Kellys Navy. circa1992/1993 Believed demolished. Ted


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

BALLYWALTER (1971 - 1979)
O.N. 186220. 1,637g. 764n. 2,045d. 242' 0" x 38' 5" x 15' 9½".
8-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (330 x 600mm) Sulzer type engine made by George Clark (Sunderland) Ltd., Sunderland. 1,200 BHP.
6.1.1955: Launched as STEYNING by Austin & Pickersgill Ltd., Sunderland (Yard No. 421), for Stephenson, Clarke Ltd., London. 4.1955: Completed. 1971: Purchased by John Kelly Ltd., (Dudley Barry, manager), and renamed BALLYWALTER. 1977: Removed from management. 1979: Sold to Oldham Bros. Ltd., (Frederick Oldham Ltd, managers), Liverpool, and renamed SALLYWALTER at Belfast but did not sail as such. 1980: Sold to Delta Marine & Trading Company, Egypt, and renamed ABEER DELTA. c1992/3: Believed demolished.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks Ted and Bill ...

It would be interesting to know where and when, but I suppose that's somewhere buried in the sands of Egypt somewhere waiting for another Lord Carnaervon to come along ... !!!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Deleted from LR 1991 as "continued existence in doubt".


----------

